# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Ενισχυτής 50Watt με BLY94.

## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Δεν θυμάμαι εάν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί,για το linear που είχε δημοσιεύσει η τεχνική εκλογή γύρω στο 1988.Ήτανε ένα linear με τυπωμένα πηνία εισόδου και οδηγούσε το bly94 εαν θυμάμαι καλά με ένα bly87.Το είχα φτιάξει τότε αλλά δεν το λειτούργησα ποτέ.Για οδήγηση έχει πάνω τώρα το bly91a.Το έχει φτιάξει κανείς;Υπάρχει πουθενά το άρθρο από την τεχνική εκλογή;Μάλιστα είχε και ένα vco για οδήγηση.

----------


## nikos1

Στην  Τ.Ε δεν βρίσκω κανένα με τυπωμένα πηνία .Μήπως ήταν από  ΗΛ.ΕΠΙΛ
της NUOVA   εμένα  κάτι τέτοιο μου θυμίζει

----------


## itta-vitta

[QUOTE=ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ;632028]Δεν θυμάμαι εάν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί,για το linear που είχε δημοσιεύσει η τεχνική εκλογή γύρω στο 1988.Ήτανε ένα linear με τυπωμένα πηνία εισόδου και οδηγούσε το bly94 εαν θυμάμαι καλά με ένα bly87.Το είχα φτιάξει τότε αλλά δεν το λειτούργησα ποτέ.Για οδήγηση έχει πάνω τώρα το bly91a.Το έχει φτιάξει κανείς;Υπάρχει πουθενά το άρθρο από την τεχνική εκλογή;Μάλιστα είχε και ένα vco για οδήγηση.[/QUOTE
==================================================  ===

Νίκο, τον φίλο μας τον Γιάννη τον Studio-54 ή ABC, τον ρώτησες; Αυτός δεν έχανε κανένα τεύχος τεχνικής εκλογής, ηλεκτρονικών επιλογών, ελέκτρορ κλπ. Πιθανόν να το έχω κι εγώ. Θα ψάξω

----------


## Ακρίτας

Στην Τεχνική Εκλογή ήταν. Το είχα φτιάξει εγώ, χωρίς όμως το BLY87 και λειτουργούσε περίφημα. Η διάταξη ήταν: PLL (CDM), BLY87 σε ένα μηχάνημα και το BLY94 σε ένα άλλο ως ανεξάρτητο linear.

----------


## nikos1

Με πηνία αέρος υπάρχουν πολλά στην Τ.Ε  Όχι όμως με τυπωμένα

----------


## Ακρίτας

Και με τυπωμένα πηνία υπάρχουν. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ένα με δυο τρανζίστορ παράλληλα στην έξοδο και ισχύ 200W. 
Τέλος πάντων. Το σχέδιο δε νομίζω ότι το έχω, έχω ομως τα μηχανήματα. Βέβαια είναι κάπως...μακρυά. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## nikos1

Αυτό ναι υπάρχει με δυο τρανζίστορ στην έξοδο και ισχύ 200W

----------


## itta-vitta

Σε ποιό τεύχος ήταν;

----------


## Ακρίτας

Καλά. Άς ξημερώσει η μέρα και θα κάνω βουτιά στην αποθήκη.

----------


## nikos1

Μπορώ να το ανεβάσω , αλλά να μου επιτρέψετε να το κάνω αύριο .
Τέτοια ώρα που να ξανά  κατεβάζω  φακέλους

----------


## nikos1

Όπως ξέρουν τουλάχιστον οι παλαιότεροι οι παρουσιάσεις σε αυτού του τύπου
Τα περιοδικά της εποχής  υπήρχαν πολλά λάθη . Θέλουν μελέτη και έλεγχο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48151Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48152Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48153Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48154Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48155Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48156

----------

A--15 (29-12-13)

----------


## nikos1

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48157Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48158

----------

A--15 (29-12-13)

----------


## itta-vitta

> Όπως ξέρουν τουλάχιστον οι παλαιότεροι οι παρουσιάσεις σε αυτού του τύπου
> Τα περιοδικά της εποχής  υπήρχαν πολλά λάθη . Θέλουν μελέτη και έλεγχο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48151Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48152Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48153Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48154Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48155Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48156



Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες. Υπήρχαν λάθη που τάχα οφειλόταν στον "δαίμονα" του τυπογραφείου. Ίσως σκόπιμα γιατί σε κάθε επόμενο τεύχος υπήρχαν διορθώσεις για τις κατασκευές του προηγούμενου τεύχους, για να σε αναγκάζουν μ' αυτό τον τρόπο να αγοράζεις τα τεύχη συνεχώς. Ο "δαίμονας" δεν κανει τεχνικά λάθη και παραλείψεις στα σχέδια.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Το linear τελικά το έδωσα σε φίλο μου να το δοκιμάσει.Μου είπε σήμερα ότι δουλεύει μια χαρά και βγάζει 70watt σε όλη την μπάντα 88-108Μhz.Την ισχύ αυτή την πήρε με οδήγηση 0,8watt από ένα pll.Δοκιμές πάντα σε φορτίο στο εργαστήριο του.Από ότι μου είπε πρόσθεσε μόνο έναν πυκνωτή στην είσοδο του bly91 για να προσαρμόσει καλύτερα το τυπωμένο πηνίο εισόδου και να μπορεί να βγάλει όλη την ισχύ σε όλη την μπάντα.Μια από τις επόμενες ημέρες θα πάω να δω και να βγάλω και καμιά φωτογραφία από τα όργανα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Ανεβάζω και μερικές φωτογραφίες που τράβηξα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Και οι υπόλοιπες.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Καταλαβαίνεις πιστεύω πως τα 70 watt που μετράς στη γέφυρα είναι μαζί με όλη τη σαβούρα, έτσι?
Δε βλέπω τι span έχεις, αλλά βγάζει ένα καράβι αρμονικές.
Αν σου βγάλει 40-50 watt στα FM θα είναι μια χαρά! Παραπάνω να πάει το BLY94 λίγο δύσκολο.
Προς το παρόν πρέπει να κόψεις όλη αυτή τη σαβούρα και μέτρα την ταλάντωσή σου να δεις αν τη βγάζει.
Αν είναι από το linear θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο.

----------


## sigmacom

Άσχετο: ο αναλυτής μοιάζει για Tektronix, τι μάρκα / μοντέλο είναι?

----------


## SRF

> Άσχετο: ο αναλυτής μοιάζει για Tektronix, τι μάρκα / μοντέλο είναι?



Το 2710 είναι... 
2710.jpg

----------


## sigmacom

> Το 2710 είναι... 
> 2710.jpg



Έτσι πες ντε!  :Smile:  
Έχει ίδια απεικόνιση και οθόνη με τον 2711, γι' αυτό μου φάνηκε γνωστός! 
Πάντως το keypad του 2710 (σε σχέση με εκείνο του 2711), νομίζω αδικεί το μηχάνημα!
[/off topic]

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Στην δεύτερη εικόνα από τον αναλυτή είναι το PLL μόνο του,το οποίο έβγαζε 0,9watt στους 88Mhz και 0,7watt στους 108Mhz.Φαίνεται στις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες από την γέφυρα.Αντίστοιχα και το linear έβγαζε τα ανάλογα watt στο κάνω και πάνω άκρο της μπάντας.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Εφόσον έχεις αναλυτή η γέφυρα σου είναι άχρηστη, με τον αναλυτή μέτρα την ισχύ σου. Η γέφυρα μετρά ότι βρει, σε όλες σχεδόν τις συχνότητες και το αθροίζει.
Μπορεί δηλαδή να σου βγάζει 40 watt στους 100 mhz και η γέφυρα να σου διαβάζει 70, γιατί μετρά αρμονικές και spurius.
To θέμα είναι πως βγάζει πάρα πολύ σαβούρα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι από την οδήγηση γιατί ίσως έχεις ίδια εξασθένηση και στις δύο φωτό.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Γιώργο είναι λογικό η πέμπτη και οι τελευταίες  αρμονικές να ανεβαίνουν τόσο ψηλά;Υπάρχει και εικόνα από την οδήγηση μόνη της.Να ανεβάσω εδώ και το άρθρο από της ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές. 
IMG_0006.jpg IMG_0007.jpg IMG_0008.jpg IMG_0009.jpg

----------


## SRF

> Στην *δεύτερη εικόνα από τον αναλυτή είναι το PLL μόνο του*,το οποίο έβγαζε 0,9watt στους 88Mhz και 0,7watt στους 108Mhz.Φαίνεται στις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες από την γέφυρα.Αντίστοιχα και το linear έβγαζε τα ανάλογα watt στο κάνω και πάνω άκρο της μπάντας.







> *Εφόσον έχεις αναλυτή η γέφυρα σου είναι άχρηστη, με τον αναλυτή μέτρα την ισχύ σου. Η γέφυρα μετρά ότι βρει, σε όλες σχεδόν τις συχνότητες και το αθροίζει.*
> Μπορεί δηλαδή να σου βγάζει 40 watt στους 100 mhz και η γέφυρα να σου διαβάζει 70, γιατί μετρά αρμονικές και spurius.
> To θέμα είναι πως βγάζει πάρα πολύ σαβούρα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν είναι από την οδήγηση γιατί ίσως έχεις ίδια εξασθένηση και στις δύο φωτό.




Εφ' όσον η δεύτερη εικόνα είναι το PLL τότε πιθανολογώ ότι ο ενισχυτής "σπάει" και γεμίζει με αρμονικές... το σύμπαν! 
Β'εβαια αναγκαία ένας ενισχυτής τάξης Γ θα εμφανίζει και αρμονικές στην έξοδό του ακόμα και αν στην είσοδό του δεν έχει ούτε δείγμα εξ' αυτών! Και για αυτό τελικά η τοποθέτηση φίλτρου καταστολής τους είναι αναγκαία πάντα να τοποθετείται στην τελική έξοδό μας... προς την κεραία, ακόμα και αν στα ενδιάμεσα στάδια υπάρχουν φίλτρα! 
Αλλά αφού έχεις αναλυτή... μπορείς και να φτιάξεις φίλτρο, και να μετρήσεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ την ισχύ που έχεις στο φέρον σου... και μόνον! ¨οπως ειπώθηκε ήδη δηλαδή... Η γέφυρα είναι πιό πολύ ενδεικτικό όργανο στην προκειμενη περίπτωση... παρά μετρητικό!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πέρα από αυτά που σου γράφει ο Γιώργος από πάνω, παίξε με τους μεταβλητούς.
Μην περιμένεις να δεις broadband συμπεριφορά από το συγκεκριμένο linear. Έτσι με τον αναλυτή παίξε με τους μεταβλητούς και προσπάθησε να πάρεις μέγιστη ισχύ στη συχνότητά σου με τις λιγότερες αρμονικές.
Τη γέφυρα ξήλωσέ τη, θα σε μπερδεύει, θα βλέπεις πχ ότι ανεβάζεις ισχύ, αλλά στην ουσία αυτό που θα κάνεις θα είναι να ενισχύεις τις αρμονικές.
Με μεγάλο span λοιπόν θα δώσεις βάση στην κεντρική σου συχνότητα όσο αφορά την ισχύ, σε συνδυασμό με λιγότερες αρμονικές.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.Είναι ή δεύτερη φορά που βλέπω αναλυτή στη ζωή μου.Γι αυτό και ανεβάζω τις φωτογραφίες μπας και μάθουμε κάτι παραπάνω.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι και ο κάτοχος του αναλυτή δεν τον γνωρίζει όσο καλά θα έπρεπε και να μπορεί να το αξιοποιήσει.

----------


## SRF

¨ενα πράγμα πάντως που εμένα μου προκαλεί ένα κάτι της... αν δεν είναι απαράδεκτο (δεν ξέρω τι ακολουθεί σε κάθε σκελος μετά) είναι αυτό το Τ 

Tcoupling.JPG 

Κάτι δεν κάνετε σωστά στις μετρήσεις σας!!! Επίσης τι εξασθενητή βάζετε στη είσοδο του αναλυτή για όταν συνδέεται πάνω από +20dbm (100mW) ? 
Πως δηλαδή "παίρνεται" δείγμα προς μέτρηση? >Στην μία περίπτωση είστε με εξασθένηση 42db (VCO) και στην άλλη με εξασθένηση ~ 84db !!!!!!! Αυτό εμένα μου μοιάζει σαν να κάνετε δειγματοληψία με χρήση κάποιου στοιχείου ως "κεραία" ?  Αυτό θα έχει ενδιαφέρον γιατί μπορεί να αποδείξει εντελώς λανθασμένες μετρήσεις και ενδείξεις στον αναλυτή σας!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Σωστός ο Γιώργος! Δεν το πρόσεξα αυτό με το Τ.
Όπως είπε εξασθενητή στην είσοδο, στα 20dB είναι μια χαρά, αν υπάρχει στα 20 watt ή παραπάνω και με χαμηλή ισχύ κάπου στην ισχύ του εξασθενητή συντόνισμα.
Κανονικά θες directional coupler, αλλά δε νομίζω να έχετε.

----------


## SRF

> Σωστός ο Γιώργος! Δεν το πρόσεξα αυτό με το Τ.
> Όπως είπε εξασθενητή στην είσοδο, *στα 20dB είναι μια χαρά*, αν υπάρχει στα 20 watt ή παραπάνω και με χαμηλή ισχύ κάπου στην ισχύ του εξασθενητή συντόνισμα.
> *Κανονικά θες directional coupler*, αλλά δε νομίζω να έχετε.



Ο 2710 (όπως και όλη η σειρά 27ΧΧ) έχει όριο εισόδου τα 100mW = +20dbm @ 50Ω !!! Επομένως αρκεί να φτάσεις τα +15dbm  φέροντος και αν έχεις αρμονικές ισχυρές έχεις ήδη ξεπεράσεις το όριο... οδηγώντας την είσοδο σε overload και αρχίζουν να εμφανίζονται προϊόντα ενδοδιαμόρφωσης εντός του αναλυτή σου!!! Τυπικά λοιπόν για να μετρήσει ένα σήμα έστω αυτού του VCO του που αναφέρει ως 0.8W = +29dbm θα πρέπει να έχει εξασθενητή τουλάχιστον 20db!!! Για δε τον ενισχυτή του... με απόλυτο όριο ας πούμε τα 100W = +50dbm θα πρέπει να μειώσει κaτά τουλάχιστον ή έστω.  40db! εδώ φαίνεται όμως ότι έχουμε δειγματοληψία σε μη σταθερά υποβάθμιση... και πιθανολογώ ότι η είσοδος του αναλυτή ήταν ένα καλωδιάκι που απλώθηκε στον χώρο δίπλα σε κάποια γραμμή ή φορτίο? Τι συνηγορεί σε αυτό? Η εικόνα που δειχνει την 'έξοδο" του ενισχυτή, και είναι το marker στα -37dbm στο φέρον (περίπου δηλαδή 84db κάτω από τα όποια ~70W) παρουσιάζει υπεβολικά αυξημένες τις όποιες "αρμονικές" τόσο κοντά στο κέντρο ~450MHz όσο και πολλές φορές ισχυρότερες περίπου στο άνω άκρο δηλαδή ~ 950MHz !!! Εκεί μάλιστα εμφανίζονται περίπου -12db από την κεντρική, ΔΥΟ αρμονικές μάλιστα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θα υπήρχαν σήματα στους ~950 με ισχύ το καθένα ~5 W !!! δηλαδή μόνο εκεί θα είχε 10W συνιολικά "χαμένη" ισχύ!!! επειδή πιστεύω και λόγο εμπειρίας ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτέ να υπάρχει τέτοια ισχυρή αρμονική στους ~950 - 1000MHz από ένα τρανζίστορ που δεν εργάζεται πάνω από τους 200... πιστέυω ότι εμφανίζονται ως ισχυρότερες όλων των άλλων, γιατί απλά... το μηκος του καλωδίου στην είσοδο του αναλυτή ήταν τετοιο που αναλογούσε σε λ/4 κάπου στους 900 εώς 1000 !!! 

οπότε όλη η "μέτρηση' με τον αναλυτή χωρίς εν σειρά εξασθενητή ή directional coupler βαθμονομημένο συχνοτικά όπως είπες,  είναι παντελώς αναξιόπιστη και ολίγον από "απλή οδοντόκρεμα"  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> ¨ενα πράγμα πάντως που εμένα μου προκαλεί ένα κάτι της... αν δεν είναι απαράδεκτο (δεν ξέρω τι ακολουθεί σε κάθε σκελος μετά) είναι αυτό το Τ 
> 
> Tcoupling.JPG 
> 
> Κάτι δεν κάνετε σωστά στις μετρήσεις σας!!! Επίσης τι εξασθενητή βάζετε στη είσοδο του αναλυτή για όταν συνδέεται πάνω από +20dbm (100mW) ? 
> Πως δηλαδή "παίρνεται" δείγμα προς μέτρηση? >Στην μία περίπτωση είστε με εξασθένηση 42db (VCO) και στην άλλη με εξασθένηση ~ 84db !!!!!!! Αυτό εμένα μου μοιάζει σαν να κάνετε δειγματοληψία με χρήση κάποιου στοιχείου ως "κεραία" ?  Αυτό θα έχει ενδιαφέρον γιατί μπορεί να αποδείξει εντελώς λανθασμένες μετρήσεις και ενδείξεις στον αναλυτή σας!




Όπως ξαναέγραψα δεν έχω ιδέα από μετρήσεις,αλλά έχω όρεξη να μάθω,τώρα που έχουμε τη χτένα δεν έχουμε μαλλιά :Lol: .

Από εκείνο το ταφ που είδες Γιώργο (SRF) έπερνε σήμα ο αναλυτής.Πάντως εάν έχετε χρόνο και όρεξη θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γραφτεί ένας οδηγός για κάποιες βασικές μετρήσεις με το αναλυτή.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Πάντως εάν έχετε χρόνο και όρεξη θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γραφτεί ένας οδηγός για κάποιες βασικές μετρήσεις με το αναλυτή.



Από Δευτέρα αν βρω χρόνο θα γράψω έναν οδηγό και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω και ένα βιντεάκι.
Εύκολα είναι όλα, όρεξη υπάρχει, χρόνος δεν υπάρχει  :Sad: 

Τώρα είδα και το άρθρο, ο 5-46 από Πέραμα δεν ήταν?

----------


## SRF

> Όπως ξαναέγραψα δεν έχω ιδέα από μετρήσεις,αλλά έχω όρεξη να μάθω,τώρα που έχουμε τη χτένα δεν έχουμε μαλλιά.
> 
> Από εκείνο το ταφ που είδες Γιώργο (SRF) έπερνε σήμα ο αναλυτής.Πάντως εάν έχετε χρόνο και όρεξη θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γραφτεί ένας οδηγός για κάποιες βασικές μετρήσεις με το αναλυτή.



Μιά εικόνα για χίλιες λέξεις!!! 

sa_measurePower.jpg

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

> Από Δευτέρα αν βρω χρόνο θα γράψω έναν οδηγό και θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω και ένα βιντεάκι.
> Εύκολα είναι όλα, όρεξη υπάρχει, χρόνος δεν υπάρχει 
> 
> Τώρα είδα και το άρθρο, ο 5-46 από Πέραμα δεν ήταν?



  Γιώργο μήπως ετοίμασες κανένα οδηγό με βιντεάκι;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γιώργο μήπως ετοίμασες κανένα οδηγό με βιντεάκι;



Δυστυχώς ο χρόνος μου αυτόν τον καιρό ήταν περιορισμένος και ασχολούμαι πιο πολύ με γραφειοκρατικά και έχω να πιάσω όργανο (αναλυτή, μην πάει το μυαλό σου στο πονηρό  :Tongue2: ) κάτι μήνες  :Sad: 
Ελπίζω μέσα στον Μάρτιο να βρω χρόνο, θέλω να το κάνω και δεν μπορώ!

----------

